# I've never been one to complain about VS/OLN



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

because I'm tickled to death for the coverage.

But Gawd DAMN, do you agree that this year has really and truly sucked? I can't see the morning live coverage, so it may be different there. But he later stuff is damn near incoherent.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Prime time has always sucked. Mornings or the daytime repeats are the only way to go.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

great embedded interviews, good commentary, they get the ASO/french video feed so not much to do there. What's not to love?
What is it that is sucking so much? You want a blimp cam or something?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the problem is the French director(s) in charge of the feed. Haven't they figured out how to do a split screen? The Italians do this for key points of the Giro - that way you can watch the break last kms plus the GC. 

The French director also seems obsessed with castles, abbeys, and chateaus. A bit is fine, but not in the midst of the action. Again, the Italians know how to do it - instead of castles at the Giro they pan to the pretty women in the stands...


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

OES said:


> because I'm tickled to death for the coverage.
> 
> But Gawd DAMN, do you agree that this year has really and truly sucked? I can't see the morning live coverage, so it may be different there. But he later stuff is damn near incoherent.


The coverage has actually been a step up. The race itself has made covering it a challenge. The sprint and mountain jersey's haven't developed into any dramatic battle. Everyone in the universe knows the best stage racer and the best stage race team are missing, and it shows.
The current favorite, Cadel, lacks the fan and fellow rider respect of past champions. It seems like the drug free sport is a level playing field where few rise above or show the courage to try. People are hesitant to throw their full support behind any rider for fear of backing a drugged horse. 
The prime coverage has Johan adding insight. Craig Hummer is a huge improvement over Adrian and Troutwig. He learns fast, and asks smart questions based on what he's learned. 
The morning live coverage eliminates feature pieces, but makes up for it with commericals. 
Don't expect WCP to be swamped with pre-orders for the dvd.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Without my tivo (getting ready to move) i have been stuck with primetime coverage many nights and it's just terrible. I wish Trautwig was still there instead of hummer, at least he kept my attention......hummer is just terrible. The only good thing tonight was Bruneel there with great insights. 

What's really amazing is that many nights i end of nodding off during the coverage only to be jolted back when they go back to phil and paul for the last 5k. Even the replays are 'primetime coverage'......come on VS


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

No other channel has picked up the tour, so thanks to Versus. A few less commercials wouldn't be bad though...


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

The prime time coverage is nearly unwatchable. Too many commercials - sometimes during key moments in the race (like when someone attacks), Craig and Bob don't keep up with what's on the screen, and they're just flat out boring at times.

Phil and Paul can at least keep me from nodding off. Phil's a fine cycling play-by-play man, but his sense of humor is lacking. Many of Paul's attempts at humor have been shot down by Phil. 

By contrast, the Eurosport guys crack me up. They find ways to make the stage go by quickly if nothing is happening. I don't know how many "hell" bombs the Eurosport play-by-play commentator has dropped during the Tour, but I've heard quite a few.


----------



## ftmsb (Jul 15, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> Haven't they figured out how to do a split screen? The Italians do this for key points of the Giro - that way you can watch the break last kms plus the GC.


That's funny. I've been watching this tour on one or more of the cyclingfans.com linked video feeds (jumping between sources based on which channel is the most stanle). I've watched a fair bit of it in German, which is fine (I speak enough to understand). I don't know the names of the German Eurosport announcers, but they were up in arms about the split screens at the end of stage 15. The video feed was following the yellow jersey group, and the announcers were correctly noting that the break away must be getting close to the finish. The announcers started pleading for a split screen, expressing disbelief that the video producers had not figured out the split screen technology in this day and age. The video cut to the break away just as the break away hit the line.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

okay, I will cave in that a split screen would help. The speed of the descent today was just too tough for moto coverage and the heli's can't cover that many groups
Phil and Paul are much better than Bob and Hummer. I normally watch the morning but am doubling up with the prime coverage and these guys are like watching paint dry. I don't know what is enhanced but you still get the rider interviews in the morning coverage
Maybe its just that more italian hotties show up along roadside. I was pretty classic when the heli would head over to the beach breaking away from pure giro coverage


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

To the OP: find a way to tape A.M. coverage. That will at least double your pleasure. Didnt see one single shot of VDV yesterday. I mean he is a top 5 guy going off the back. I was floored to read today that he came over only 30 seconds behind the yellow! Having said that, I think the coverage has improved slightly this year. The difference between the enhanced and regular version seems to be one extra interview pretty consistently. I watch the end of the enhanced in the morning and you usually get a bonus interview. So really its only worth about 20 seconds to tape it.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Everyone in the universe knows the best stage racer and the best stage race team are missing, and it shows.


I hate to say it, but I think the race is probably better without Astana. It probably would have been total domanation (either Levi or Conty). What fun is that? Honestly right now, we don't know who is going to win.

On topic: Besides the damn Saab comercials that keep repeating the same saying, I have been pleased. I don't complain if cycling is on tv. :thumbsup:


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Why was it not on last night!!?!? Guide showed 2008 Tour De France from 7pm until 10pm, but all it was was a bunch of 1/2 shows about golf!!!


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

That sounds like the VS HD channel which is a hybrid. Was it on the regular VS?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes..it was the HD channel..not sure I get VS on standard def....


----------



## maglia vecchia (Sep 21, 2006)

*Agree sort of*

I bought VS for the tour and will continue to pay for the upgrade b/c I appreciate their coverage of the sport.

BUT

Am I really their target demographic for all the commercials about fighting/death matches or whatever they're called? Not sure the marketing folks are in line with viewership. Maybe I'm wrong and just a couple of standard deviations away from the average viewer.


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

opinions are so polarized. one post hates Trautwig. another post hates Hummer. they seem ok to me. and i dont think i can do as good of a job as either of them. i think phil and paul just make it look so easy, so much that it makes bob and hummer look like a couple of yahoo's sitting in a broadcasting booth.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

maglia vecchia said:


> Am I really their target demographic for all the commercials about fighting/death matches or whatever they're called? Not sure the marketing folks are in line with viewership.


juding by the number and variety of "male enhancement" commercials they must think that all the riding around on those saddles we do has done us all some damage 

I actually thought the best targeted commercial was one for making pasta in the microwave. Its just what a bunch of non cooking pasta eating guys need.

Thankfully I usually record it so I can skip the commercials.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

maglia vecchia said:


> I bought VS for the tour and will continue to pay for the upgrade b/c I appreciate their coverage of the sport.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Am I really their target demographic for all the commercials about fighting/death matches or whatever they're called? Not sure the marketing folks are in line with viewership. Maybe I'm wrong and just a couple of standard deviations away from the average viewer.



raises hand. its called MMA or mixed martial arts. yes its brutal but hardly a "death match" another great sport.

Chad


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Does the commentary really matter that much to you? I love football but a lot of the announcers are terrible. John Madden stinks. But they show the game and I watch and enjoy it. You are watching nearly the entire stage, everyday, of a cycling race that most of america does not care about. As bad as phil and paul are, does it really matter?


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

maglia vecchia said:


> I bought VS for the tour and will continue to pay for the upgrade b/c I appreciate their coverage of the sport.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Am I really their target demographic for all the commercials about fighting/death matches or whatever they're called? Not sure the marketing folks are in line with viewership. Maybe I'm wrong and just a couple of standard deviations away from the average viewer.


I don't know about you, but I am in the target demographic for MMA (the 18-34 male crowd). The majority of VS' programming is geared toward my demographic (MMA, hockey, bull riding, etc).


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah now with Contender Muay Thai i'll be wacthing versus more. that isht is bad a$$


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

spinwax said:


> Besides the damn Saab comercials that keep repeating the same saying, I have been pleased. I don't complain if cycling is on tv. :thumbsup:


I agree, but I don't take the energy and recycle it. And recycle it. And recycle it. As if a turbo-charger is a new invention. It's the liquor add with the wiggly hips and the "male enhancement" that makes me hit mute. Just say "no" to cheap rum. Oh, and I've fallen asleep and missed the finish of every stage so far


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

My biggist gripe is when they show the breakaway on the decenst while the GC group is just going over the peak. Otherwise I DVR the livecast and watch later and am happy. Phil's made a lot of mistakes this year (rider names, which Col they're on), but I genually like the guy. How could you not?


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Phil makes the sport exciting. It annoys me that Phil, Paul, and Bob have a habit of very deliberately repeating each other on commentary handoffs. Too many exchanges like this:

Phil: "Menchov is in a spot of bother."
Paul: "He's in a real spot of bother. ...."

Still, I will take Phil and Paul anyday over the primetime team.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok so I'll be the one to say that I wish that a good retired AMERICAN cyclist could come onto the VS's tour team to do commentary. I don't want two crusty brittish guys telling me the call any more. I picked up on one of paul's mannerisms this year and " I'll tell you what" he sounds like a ******* from fox's sunday lineup.
" I'll tell you what ", VS has my appreciation for all the coverage that they have given cycling all of these years. I even made money off the OLN network when they produced the Mecury tour here in my hometown, but " I'll tell you what", some new life and an american voice would be great to help americans understand the complex world of cycling.

If you were a new viewer to the tour and couldn't make sense of their brittish jabbering, and couldn't make sence of what was happening on screen, why tune in at all.


PS I love Bobkie too, but he dosn't exactly speak the language that I hear in the tues night group ride.

PPS If anyone at VS is reading this post, I will work the tour for FREE next summer, travel to france, goto the stages, sit in the booth, and help translate PandP's comment into American english. PM me and let's talk.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am getting sick of Phil talking over Paul. It is down right rude and obnoxious. I actually started to feel bad for the guy during the time trial.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Phil had very little to contribute this year and is getting more looney through each stage.


----------



## somdoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

I like Phil's input. He's not an announcer, he's a poet. I remember, I think it was the stage Dumoulin won, Phil described him as a man "propelling himself vigorously to the finish line, courtesy those two enormous pistons he calls legs!" No other announcer, in any sport, ever makes such good metaphors, and it makes him worth listening to.

Now that Bob has started to pronounce the name of the race correctly, I've come to tolerate him a bit more. I also like to hear him try and make a Phil-like observation, only to have to come out making no sense whatsoever. That makes me laugh.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Quit Whining People!*

Any of you remember what coverage was like just a short 8 years ago ???
Before OLN I remember having to wait 6 months for the WCP video to release.
Then, In those early cablecasts, I remember having to sit through endless repeats of the same 'hipster dufus' Mercury commercials. 
I remember having to sit through the Tour de Lance show for 3 weeks plus the 3 month build up to 'his' tour.

All things considered (with DVR remote firmly in hand), Phil, Paul, Bobke, Greg, Franky & Robby do an outstanding job of translating this speclicle into "American" english.

*The only thing I'd like to see improved upon is bring back IL GIRO d'ITALIA & LA VUELTA e ESPANA !!! * please


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Thanks VS Channel!*

I have to agree with the others who wrote that they were just glad someone is broadcasting the Tour. The fact that they gave us both the whole thing early on and a condensed version at primetime is just cream as far as I'm concerned.

Hated the commercials, except for the one for that tired @$$ cheap rum, which was excellent - tons of sexy girls shaking thier charms to a hot beat....what's not to love? The SAAB ad was so bad it made me flench when it came on (which was about every seven minutes). Too many commercials...but I guess it pays for all of that coverage.

Thanks VS - don't like your other stuff, but the TdF coverage is mana from heaven. More power to you!


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm probably the only one dumb enough to sign up for the daily SMS message updates from "take back the tour." Here's how it went:

- some days the messages don't show up.
- some messages simply said "stage 19 is tomorrow"
- every message says "coverage on Versus." Um, duh? useless text. 
- messages were too late for me to actually get any use of them.
- the last message said "Carlos won the tour" but neglected to mention who won the last stage on the Champs.

The only useful message was when I was walking to the train and got a message "Cavendish wins 4th stage, Ricco out for doping." That was good info on the run.

I would rather get messages that gave the top 3 for the day, with the yellow jersey leader.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I think it would be interesting to get a women commentator in the booth. Not just a pretty face, but a former racer who has the chops to be a journalist. Someone of the caliber of Mary Carillo who covers tennis for NBC.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

My only gripe is that coverage didn't start on time. For most mountain stages that started early (6:30am EST), we had an infomercial for the first 30mins, missing all of the prerace show - which I like to watch for the previous days' highlights as my schedule dictates that I can't watch every stage.

I can deal with, and even enjoy Phil and Paul at times. I actually think they did a better job this year than last.

I'm just glad I get to watch it live. I couldn't imagine having to wake up at 4am PST to watch live coverage!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

So much complaining about the commentators. I have a feeling though, the ranks of the dissatisfied number in the teens. 

The rest of us thoroughly enjoy both commentary teams for their own unique personalities and insight. They also have the job of making it accessible, understandable and therefore entertaining to the unschooled, non-competitive cyclist whilst still not coming off as kindergarten teachers. 

That said...I never got used to Craig. He's a bit overbearing.

Aside from annoying Mojito commercials, the coverage and work Vs. does (do y'all have any clue as to what it takes to cover an event like this?) is outstanding.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The Brits have a lady commentator (Eurosport net feed). I forget her name but I googled her once and she's a top-class lady pro, trackie/roadie from England. She wasn't "in the booth" but doing color commentary w/ Sean Kelly and had good insights.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

*no complaints, commercials are part of the deal*

no complaints from me on the Vs converage

I've heard worse commentary on cycling. I watched the Giro on the internet, and the british/scottish commentator was hard to understand with my american ears, I've also seen a race where Franky Andreau did the commentary, and he didn't do as good a job as Phil and Paul.

And the commercials are there because without them we couldn't watch the race. I recorded all the live shows and fast forwarded through them, but I do get the messages

I don't need a new car, sorry Saab, but thanks for letting me see the race.

I don't drink , so sorry Michelob and Mojito drink guys, but thanks for letting me see the race.

I got my car battery from Autozone, I'll continue to go there.thanks for letting me see the race.

Not into fishing or fighting, but thanks for letting me see the race.

The GPS commercial was from a competitor of Garmin, funny I can't recall it, I'll stick with a paper map, but thanks for letting me see the race.

I'm happy for the coverage, and an glad that Vs has signed up for another 5 years.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> The Brits have a lady commentator (Eurosport net feed). I forget her name but I googled her once and she's a top-class lady pro, trackie/roadie from England. She wasn't "in the booth" but doing color commentary w/ Sean Kelly and had good insights.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Susan Walker said:


>


I used the Eurosport feed quite a bit during the Tour. For someone who's a top level female cyclist, I didn't think she added much insight to Eurosport's coverage. I was much more entertained by their play-by-play man. He made a lot of the more unexciting kms pass by fairly quickly.


----------

